# My Pigeon-Toed Horse



## sillybunny11486

if shes not stepping on herself or interfering i dont see a big problem. I once knew a anglo arab with a BAD case of pigeon toe, he still jumped like 3' without a problem.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

If it's slight, it's mostly cosmetic, but horses with more "action" in their stride, or with really severe cases, can interfere which can cause splints and a greater potential for lameness. Trimming more frequently and making sure the foot is well balanced every time (which I'm guessing you already do, along with other responsible horse owners) can help alleviate the problem.


----------



## gypsygirl

my horse is 21 or 22 & has been jumping since he was 3 or 4 & he is pigeon toed. doesnt affect him at all ! hes a stocky 14.3 with short short legs, i used to event him & school him up to prelim with no issue. i wouldnt worry much unless its really severe


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

gypsygirl said:


> my horse is 21 or 22 & has been jumping since he was 3 or 4 & he is pigeon toed. doesnt affect him at all ! hes a stocky 14.3 with short short legs, i used to event him & school him up to prelim with no issue. i wouldnt worry much unless its really severe


 I have a horse like this, in mare form. They're great aren't they? 
PS. Sorry to hijack the thread :?


----------



## Neckrein

I agree with all that has been said, unless its really severe i wouldn't worry but i would keep a watchful eye, on her tendons. Especially watch for bowed tendon just incase. Other then that it should be fun! Good luck with her, i look forward to seeing pictures an videos!


----------



## smrobs

My gray mustang is pretty badly pigeon toed and I have been using him pretty hard for almost 5 years. He has yet to ever take a lame step. It may create a higher risk for arthritis in the fetlocks and knees as she gets older but good hoof care will prevent a big portion of that risk.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

My mare is really pigeon toed. i can feel it when I do anything more than walk. As soon as I pick up a trot the way she swings her foot out to compensate and it feels like a limp. She has also recently started having some arthritis and lameness issues. When I bought her she was a recip mare and you could tell had some training...I am sure that her confo issues is what led her to that life because she is a sweet,beautiful, mare.


----------



## Seahorseys

i read somewhere that 98% of horses are somewhat pigeon toed. I guess so are a big portion of people, I mean especially if you examine the wear on your boots or sneakers. My farrier leaves one side of the hoof a tad longer, after examining the wear on her feet. She's barefoot and most likely staying that way, so I don't think its necessary to correct with shoeing, or im assuming he'd say something to me. Thanks guys.


----------

